# interesting analysis of a 2.2 mile shot



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw an interesting analysis of the shot breakdown the other day 

with the guy who wrote a popular ballistic calculation application he ran the numbers 

84.7 I think was the number of mils that you would have to hold high at 2.2 miles 3540 meters 3872 yards given some guesses at temp and pressure , they went with the best commercially available ammo Hornady 50bmg for numbers which may well be better than the Canadians are using 

I believe they said they would have to aim 840 feet above the target and that would require a 120moa scope base , 22 Mil of adjustment the scope the Canadians use has and then you would have to zoom back to 7.5 power to use the 27mil of first focal plane reticle and then you would still come up a few mil short and would basically have to pick a rock above them and shoot and see where it lands , the good news is you get to see the splash in 10 seconds and they don't get to hear the boom maybe at all because the bullet is sub sonic by the time it reaches the target and if you suppress they may not hear it 2.2 miles away at all.

and if you change the air temp by 10 degrees that is 6 feet of change at the target , wind not sure how you would even calculate that

they had the 5-25 power scope and had a guy walking back and forth at 2.2 miles down a road they set the scope up with a camera , the mirage made the guy who was slowly walking back and forth across the road look like he was doing a break dance worm type thing he was about the same width as the cross hair and the 6 foot guy was about just over .5mil in the reticle

so while it takes a lot of skill to hit the broad side of a barn at that distance , and you can only walk things in some , in the end some of it is just luck that the wind didn't change , or any of the other pile of variables , 20fps in muzzle velocity extrapolates out at 2.2 miles is bigger than the target is tall.

the most reasonable way it went down was , a hey what have we got to loose , run some numbers , yup see that ledge above them that looks to be about xx mils , turn the turret to xx then aim at that and let one go lets see where it lands hey we are only xx meters off , hold over x mills and let another go, move over x more mils and let another go the hole time you would basically have to trust your spotter to see the call and calculate the correction then you move that and squeeeeeeeze


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I watched something on that as well and I would have to say there is a lot of skill and a whole lot more luck involved in that shot under the conditions. If you youtube hill country rifles there is a fellow that hit a target at 2.58 miles I believe with a 375CT.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I looked at that , they actually built a steel bunker 30 feet below the target but in perfectly in line with the target to have spotters get accurate wind calls on the target 

even with waiting for the perfect dead still wind and constricting targets 16 feet up to sight in on and having spotters in a bunker to watch 30 feet below the target it still wasn't a first shot thing , they weren't even getting consistency till the wind went dead still 12 feet one way 12 feet the other


----------



## JoshuaM (Jul 8, 2014)

The most important part of this whole story is the dead Terrorist. As a Canadian i personally couldn't care less what countries sniper took the shots, so long as at least one of them hit their target and did what they were intended to do.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they didn't actually intend to hit the target ,they figured they had nothing to loose trying , gave it their best guess then walked it in and it would buy the approaching force walking into the ambush that they could not raise on the radio some time to know what was going on , but were surprised when they got one


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Reckon Billy Dixon thought the same thing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

probably , the US sniper who holds the record for longest single shot confirmed kill with a 7.62x51 nato was in Iraq and ran the numbers quick then held off where he thought it should be and hit on round number 1 , he said it was out of the effective distance of the rifle but he had a good guess where he would have to aim and if he could just put some fire on the insurgent sniper taking our guys off a building about 600 yards closer it would buy those guys some time to get cover and then he hit on round 1


----------



## JoshuaM (Jul 8, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> they didn't actually intend to hit the target ,they figured they had nothing to loose trying , gave it their best guess then walked it in and it would buy the approaching force walking into the ambush that they could not raise on the radio some time to know what was going on , but were surprised when they got one


Can you share the source where the members of JTF2 said they didn't intend on hitting the target? i figure anyone takes a shot they intend on hitting their target, even with supressive fire you are aiming to hit a target, in this case the Canadian sniper had a terrorist in his crosshairs and hit the terrorist. That is a much better result than I (and likely anyone else on this forum) would be able to achieve in the same circumstances. the american in iraq was over 1200 yards shorter than the canadian, i figure that makes a big difference in kentucky windage. Like i said before, most important part is the dead terrorist, if i had my way we'd line all the terrorists up at 3540 yards and have an olympic shooting match.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JoshuaM said:


> Can you share the source where the members of JTF2 said they didn't intend on hitting the target? i figure anyone takes a shot they intend on hitting their target, even with supressive fire you are aiming to hit a target, in this case the Canadian sniper had a terrorist in his crosshairs and hit the terrorist. That is a much better result than I (and likely anyone else on this forum) would be able to achieve in the same circumstances. the american in iraq was over 1200 yards shorter than the canadian, i figure that makes a big difference in kentucky windage. Like i said before, most important part is the dead terrorist, if i had my way we'd line all the terrorists up at 3540 yards and have an olympic shooting match.



I said that wrong they didn't expect to hit the target
you make your best guess trying to hit , but they were surprised they scored the hit also. remember this was 1140 yards beyond the effective range of the rifle at 2400 yards that is where the round falls sub sonic and where it hits after that is a effected by a lot of things where just a few degrees in temperature can make a 2 meter shift in impact , a few mph of wind can have you off by many meters a difference in range of 25 yards over 2.2 miles can put you 20-30 feet high or low.

he most likely would not have had a terrorist in his cross hairs , perhaps the rock 450 feet above the terrorist was in the cross hairs 

at 3450 yards you would leave far to many of them standing and just waste ammo if you follow the discution above about the hill country rifles , they were shooting 2.58 miles , with spotters under the target in a bunker , and untill the wind fell down to a level where cigarette smoke would rise strait up they couldn't even get enough consistency to make the wind calls one shot was right of the target the next left by 10-12 feet


----------

